# Guess what Just came in the Mail! GTS HeadLight Covers Pictures & My Opinion 10 Pics



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

*Guess what Just came in the Mail! GTS HeadLight Covers Pictures & My Opinion 10 Pics*

Just got my GTS HeadLight Covers in from Motor Sport Auto:Motor Sport Auto

Anyways, installation was a hassle, and in NO WAY shape or form is this worth the $47.30 I spent on the product and shipping.
MotorSportAuto packaged the box literally perfectly, like 5 POUNDS of those little styrofoam pieces in the **** box! It was like a search and rescue mission to open the large box to find a smaller [ ALOT SMALLER ] box inside.

Anyways installation was a rather large hassle and this product is actually generic and not made "specifically" for the Z. It had fit Z28's as well as other cars, so that was a major down point to the product. 

Here are some Pics to show my car:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

lol I already told you how I thought they were more ugly than a fat man's ass hair.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> lol I already told you how I thought they were more ugly than a fat man's ass hair.


You did? I thought you were all for it?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

so do you guys like them or hate them?
HONESTLY...
cause im thinking wether to keep them or not...

by the way, if I take them off, i will NEVER be able to put them on again because of how there designed


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

They'd look better smoked, maybe you can tint them.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

I think they look prety good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah tinting would be a good option. Even a DIY kit from the auto parts store would look decent.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I never did like them. But I expressed that the entire time. They are cheaply made and to me they don't even look that good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I never did like them. But I expressed that the entire time. They are cheaply made and to me they don't even look that good.


 True but tinting would help the looks, and I bet it does help aerodynamics a touch. This is one of those items you're probably expected to modify to your own taste. It does give the Z cleaner lines, IMO.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Now I hate them

WTF are the defroster wanna be lines and all that shit.


----------

